# Amazon sword, and onion plants???



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

I am just realizing my plants leaf tips are just starting to turn brown, I am going to portland on thursday, Should I pick up something to put into my water, so that my plants will stay alive longer?
Just curious, cuz I dont want my plants to die.
Please help!!!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)




----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

water fertilizer and high wattage lighting source....


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

ok all I need now is water fertilizer, any special kind?
I have 4 shop lights with 2 bulbs in each (special for aquariums and planted tanks), I leave the lights on almost all the day, from 9 am, 12 pm.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

don't let your lights on for more than 12 hours.I believe that your plants will be ok!Just add also regulary some liquid fertilizer.I personally use SEachem's Flourish


----------



## f2esh (Aug 18, 2003)

hmm i got amazons too ...use mad fertilizer..all i ever needed no co2 or nothing..and i got EXTREMELY low wattage.....w 15 watt bulbs in a 75 gal..and there doing great...growing big and healtyh really qucik..


----------

